# Need a good RED color enhancing shampoo/conditioner



## spaflam (Feb 16, 2005)

I am on a search for RED color enhancing products that really work, and that won't stain my scalp or my shower.

I have tried almost everthing - Graham Webb, Aveda, Bumble &amp; Bumble, Fekkai, ArTec and more.




Blah. They don't really do anything.

Not satisfied yet. (I do kinda like Biolage's Earthtones conditioner - but they have no shampoo to go with it.)

Any suggestions? I have naturally med. brown hair which is root 1/2 virgin and end 1/2 single-process semi-permanent to a red-brown. Gonna have it re-colored soon.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Spa! I know a few people that liked the results they got from Paul Mitchell "Color Shampoo" and from Jason Brand - (it has Strawberry, Raspberry, Pomegranate etc. in it... but won't stain) You can find them online (google it) or at a salon that carries these brands.








http://store1.yimg.com/I/ediblenature_1828_61446879


----------



## iluvgators (Apr 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spaflam* I am on a search for RED color enhancing products that really work, and that won't stain my scalp or my shower.
I have tried almost everthing - Graham Webb, Aveda, Bumble &amp; Bumble, Fekkai, ArTec and more.



Blah. They don't really do anything.

Not satisfied yet. (I do kinda like Biolage's Earthtones conditioner - but they have no shampoo to go with it.)

Any suggestions? I have naturally med. brown hair which is root 1/2 virgin and end 1/2 single-process semi-permanent to a red-brown. Gonna have it re-colored soon.

I color my hair a permanent deep auburn color. I have found that the Loreal Color VIVE shampoo and conditioner keeps my red hair shiny and soft. Also, Jhirmack makes a shampoo for grey hair, but it is also good for color treated hair. It will make your red hair shine as well. I know Jhirmack use to not make a conditioner for grey hair, but I am not sure if they do now or not, since I use the Loreal VIVE line of shampoos and conditioners. I highly recomment either of the above mentioned shampoos/conditioners for color treated hair. Especially for red color treated hair.


----------



## Liz (Apr 17, 2005)

pantene has a new color enhancing line for blonde, brunette and red heads.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 17, 2005)

I too use John Frieda's Brunette collection and I can tell that it does help my hair be shinier and healthier looking. Here is some information from Elle magazine.

*Red, Red Fine*

You may have changed your hair color on a whim (or to channel current runway darlings Jessica Stam or Cintia Dicker), but you soon learned that when it comes to maintaining it, it's all-out war. Those very same sweet-smelling shampoos and conditioners that brightened your mornings have become sworn enemies, threatening to strip both shine and color from your lovely locks. John Frieda is on your side. His best-selling Sheer Blonde and Brilliant Brunette lines have already made the lives of countless tow and cocoa-heads easier and now he's got redheads in his sights. Apparently, despite their fiery street cred, copper tops are actually the most vulnerable to color loss: The average redhead must color her hair twice as often as her differently tressed counterparts. Now, thanks to the addition of Frieda's Radiant Red line to her arsenal, she's got a fighting chance. From the Color Keep Anti-Fade Shampoo to Color Envy daily color sealer, everything is targeted towards letting women spend less time swiveling in their hair-colorist's chair and more time turning headsâ€”and that's simply beautiful.

You can find this product at any store. Depending on how red your hair is, they have different options.


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* pantene has a new color enhancing line for blonde, brunette and red heads. ack. i used the brunette one. hated it. it gave me a weird smell or something, i guess from the chemicals. my bf said that when i took showers, it would stink up the house, and i smelled weird. the showers and i were fine before it, took a shower with new stuff, and i'm fine now. so it was that pantene stuff.


----------

